# Higan (SNES emulator) for Mac ?



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes, I know about Xcode. I already have it. High v101 just released for Windows. I am trying to compiling Higan v101 on Mac.

To anybody on these boards are, please kindly, to help me out how to compile on MAC?


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 11, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Nice tutorial.


I moved this into Computer Programming, Emulation, and Game Modding a few hours ago - looks like a caching problem on your side?


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 11, 2016)

raulpica said:


> I moved this into Computer Programming, Emulation, and Game Modding a few hours ago - looks like a caching problem on your side?


That's a problem with moving stuff: I think you have to manually delete them from the front page.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry about that. 

A tutorial, please ?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nobody knows ? I google it and no tutorial for that either.


----------



## Joom (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't know how you'd go about compiling it, but if there's not any particular reason you need this specific emulator you can install OpenEmu. It's an all-in-one wrapper for many emulators that comes with a ROM library that downloads box art and you can select between different cores. I really like it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Joom said:


> I don't know how you'd go about compiling it, but if there's not any particular reason you need this specific emulator you can install OpenEmu. It's an all-in-one wrapper for many emulators that comes with a ROM library that downloads box art and you can select between different cores. I really like it.



I understand but I am just asking for Higan.. Nothing else. I do have OpenEmu but i just want to try Higan on Mac.


----------



## Joom (Aug 13, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> I understand but I am just asking for Higan.. Nothing else. I do have OpenEmu but i just want to try Higan on Mac.


Its core is apparently already used with OpenEmu. 
https://github.com/OpenEmu/Higan-Core/releases


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 13, 2016)

Joom said:


> Its core is apparently already used with OpenEmu.
> https://github.com/OpenEmu/Higan-Core/releases



LOL. Thanks but it is old. I am talking about v101 version. It just released days ago. I mentioned v101 above.


----------



## Joom (Aug 13, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. Thanks but it is old. I am talking about v101 version. It just released days ago. I mentioned v101 above.


Oh I'm sorry. If I knew how to compile with Xcode I'd help more. :\


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 13, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. Thanks but it is old. I am talking about v101 version. It just released days ago. I mentioned v101 above.


Send me the Xcode file, see what I can do


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 13, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> Send me the Xcode file, see what I can do



Just talked with Higan developer and his people. Here:

Everything *may* be good for v102 if the above changes get merged by byuu before then. He has a problem with Mac code. So I guess I will have to wait for v102. 

By the way, DavidR099.. A step by step tutorial will be nice from you until v102 is release.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Aug 13, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> Just talked with Higan developer and his people. Here:
> 
> Everything *may* be good for v102 if the above changes get merged by byuu before then. He has a problem with Mac code. So I guess I will have to wait for v102.
> 
> By the way, DavidR099.. A step by step tutorial will be nice from you until v102 is release.


I didn't say I will succeed I wanted to try... couldn't you use wine or even better WineBottler so you can convert it into a mac app?


----------



## Joom (Aug 13, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> even better WineBottler so you can convert it into a mac app?


That doesn't convert it into a native OS X application. It would still use Windows calls and APIs, which is not what one wants when it comes to emulation.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 13, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> I didn't say I will succeed I wanted to try... couldn't you use wine or even better WineBottler so you can convert it into a mac app?



They did and it didn't succeed. Higan developer and his people found the problem and will release v102 soon. So don't waste your time. Again, if you want then go to bsnes site and download the source. 

Yes, I did try Wineskin and it won't run this emulator at all. I have no problem with any emulators using Wineskin and this one is the problem. I rather to have a small file since Wineskin can convert them into a larger file than emulator actually size file.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 13, 2016)

I do not know how much you want to use Higan but you could add a very small Linux boot to your laptop to use it, although its a hassle it could work if you are that desperate.


----------

